# St Andrews Asylum, Norfolk March 19'



## lawrence89 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I've just got back from a mini holiday in Norfolk to go check out some cool locations and this was always gonna be the first one on the list! It also gave me a great chance to try out my new camera  I'm sure it's been covered by a million other people but here's some pictures I took. 

Check out my website: https://www.lpphotography.info/


DSC00021_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00058_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00015_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00016_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00018_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00023_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00024_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00026_Default by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00027_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00030_Balanced by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00043_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00047_Soft by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00048_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00049_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00054_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00055_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00058_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00059_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00061_Default by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00062_Soft by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00065_Default by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00066_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00068_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00070_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00073_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00075_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2019)

What a superb building. Really liked that.


----------



## steviefry125 (Mar 21, 2019)

they have cleard round the mortuary


----------



## lawrence89 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah I was a bit late to the game with this place


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 21, 2019)

Nicely done. Which photo is the chapel?


----------



## MD (Mar 21, 2019)

lovely looking building, i was actually inside it as they started knocking the rest down


----------



## lawrence89 (Mar 22, 2019)

is it upstairs? Or the one with the big doors as you enter the room?


----------

